# Wasatch Front Extended Archery



## imhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm new to the Layton area and am looking for some tips on where i can find some elk in the wasatch front extended archery area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There are a few elk in the extended north of I-80 but not many. Tough hunting and steep going. Good luck though, wait till it snows...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

The drive to Parleys after the snows fly will be worth your effort. Midweek is best, be ready to hike and you should be good.


----------

